# Work diary states Good Friday is a bank Holiday



## seriams (11 Jan 2008)

Hi,

Our work diary states that Good Friday is in fact a bank holiday this year in the republic of Ireland. We have also googled public hoildays for republic Ireland 2008 and good friday is included. What's going on?


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jan 2008)

It is a bank holiday. It is not a public holiday. You have no statutory entitlement to it off as a paid day off. Individual employers may have their own rules or employment contracts dealing with it.

CitizensInformation - Public holidays in Ireland


> Good Friday *is not a public holiday*. While some schools and businesses close on that day, you have no automatic entitlement to time off work on that day.


----------



## Purple (11 Jan 2008)

Bluetonic said:


> I wonder how many times this will come up in the next 11 weeks!


 About the same as every other year?


----------



## RainyDay (12 Jan 2008)

seriams said:


> Our work diary states that Good Friday is in fact a bank holiday this year in the republic of Ireland.


What exactly is your 'work diary'? Is this a diary commissioned/printed by your employer, or what?


----------



## Strider (12 Jan 2008)

This is now a "Company day" at my place Jippeee


----------



## ClubMan (12 Jan 2008)

Why on earth should _Good Friday _be a public holiday and statutory paid leave for employees?!


----------



## micmclo (13 Jan 2008)

As a bank employee I get it off. Yay for me


----------



## ajapale (13 Jan 2008)

Please keep on topic.
aj


----------



## teachai (14 Jan 2008)

A public holiday means that public buildings are closed, ie any department operated by the government, eg your county council office will be closed, but most other businesses will be open.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jan 2008)

teachai said:


> A public holiday means that public buildings are closed, ie any department operated by the government, eg your county council office will be closed, but most other businesses will be open.


That is not true - unless you are referring to retail businesses. Most other businesses are closed on public holidays and employees have a statutory entitlement to paid leave for the public holiday.


----------



## teachai (14 Jan 2008)

No wonder people get confused:



4 public holidays are actually called Bank Holidays.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jan 2008)

Not officially they're not:

CitizensInformation - Public holidays in Ireland


----------



## beautfan (14 Jan 2008)

Its simple really - no one is entitled to good friday off.  

Obvs it is mean to suddenly make you take annual leave but unless you have a good union in place I'd say there is nothing you can do.


----------



## Purple (14 Jan 2008)

beautfan said:


> Its simple really - no one is entitled to good friday off.
> 
> Obvs it is mean to suddenly make you take annual leave but unless you have a good union in place I'd say there is nothing you can do.


 I assume you mean a strong union. That's not the same thing as a good union.


----------



## beautfan (14 Jan 2008)

purple - I'm with a strong union myself but I consider them useless so I agree with you completly.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jan 2008)

beautfan said:


> Its simple really - no one is entitled to good friday off.


Nobody has a *statutory *entitlement to _GF _off. They may have a contractual entitlement to it off as paid or unpaid leave though!


----------



## Gulliver (7 Mar 2008)

seriams said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have also googled public hoildays for republic Ireland 2008 and good friday is included. What's going on?


 
Don't always believe what you Google
Following are the relevant pieces of legislation:-
1  Public Holidays Act 1924 gave the government powers to designate days as public holidays
2  HOLIDAYS (EMPLOYEES) ACT, 1961 listed the following as public holidays:-
( a ) Christmas Day when it falls on a weekday or, when it falls on a Sunday, the 27th day of December, 
( b ) St. Stephen's Day when it falls on a weekday or, when it falls on a Sunday, the next following Monday, 
( c ) St. Patrick's Day when it falls on a weekday or, when it falls on a Sunday, the next following Monday, ( d ) Easter Monday, Whit Monday, and the first Monday in August,

3  Statutory Instrument No. 339/1973: HOLIDAYS (EMPLOYEES) ACT, 1961 (PUBLIC HOLIDAY) ORDER, 1973 made 1st Jan 1974 a public holiday
4  Statutory Instrument No. 341/1974:HOLIDAYS (EMPLOYEES) ACT, 1973 (PUBLIC HOLIDAY) REGULATIONS, 1974. Made 1st January each year a public holiday
5  Statutory Instrument No. 193/1977:HOLIDAYS (EMPLOYEES) ACT, 1973 (PUBLIC HOLIDAY) REGULATIONS, 1977. Made the last Monday in October a public holiday
6  Statutory Instrument No. 91/1993:HOLIDAYS (EMPLOYEES) ACT, 1973 (PUBLIC HOLIDAY) REGULATIONS, 1993. Made the first Monday in May a public holiday

Good Friday is not a public holiday. Banks close on that day. They also close for an extra day after St Stephens Day, but these are not public holidays.


----------

